# Kliché Mini led always on?



## Innyve89 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello all! First time poster. I built the kliché mini a little while ago but just opened it back up to try to fix it. It works great just two thing I notice. For some reason when I click it off the led doesn’t want to go out 90% of the time. The effects will not be on but the led will be on. Any ideas on this? I’ve checked it and didn’t see anything out of place but I can post pics. Another thing I noticed is that when you go from silence to playing there is a slight volume increase before it levels out. I forget what type of diodes I have in there now but could that it? Anyway overall it’s great and thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 2, 2020)

This sounds to me like a foot switch or foot switch wiring issue.  I had a build once that did this, and it turned out that I had the "breakout" board (the small square board used to make wiring up a foot switch easier) on upside down.  So I essentially had the switch wired in reverse.  The LED was on anytime 9V was applied.    

regardless, it sounds as if your LED is getting voltage/current even when the switch is supposedly off.  I would start by reviewing all the wiring into and out of that footswitch.  I don't think you're completely backward, though, since the effect works, but the switch (or something else) is passing voltage to the LED when it's "off".  

Also, if the 9V is getting out of the switch early, it could be packing up input coupling caps that bleed off when you turn the switch on, so both symptoms COULD be the result of the same issue, but not sure about the second one.


----------

